# HO hires their own plummber and .......



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

In the UK the houses i worked in with i-joist had precut holes with knock outs in. You couldn't drill your own holes and had to use what holes were already in them. Never worked on a house over here with them so not sure how you guys do them.


----------

